# Easylife Aquamaker



## PBM3000 (27 Oct 2017)

Has anyone used this water conditioner as an alternative to Prime?

*Easylife Aquamaker*

Claims to:
Remove chlorine
Remove chloramine
Remove heavy metals like copper, zinc and lead
Bind and detoxify poisonous ammonia
Bind and neutralise toxic nitrite
Bind and neutralise nitrate
De-stress fish
Protect the mucous membrane and gills of fish


----------



## mort (27 Oct 2017)

Not personally used it but it seems to do the same as prime but isn't as concentrated so works out more expensive unless you can get a really good deal on it.


----------



## PBM3000 (28 Oct 2017)

Thanks.  Does Prime do all the above?


----------



## mort (28 Oct 2017)

You can read about it here http://www.seachem.com/prime.php the last of the easylife claims are clever marketing imo. De stresses fish will be done by the reduction of ammonia and nitrite.
I'm not for one minute saying it doesn't work. My guess is it will work just as well as prime like other manufacturers do but you need to work out how much you will go through to see if its the best option for you. For me with lots of water the seachem has always worked out by far the cheapest due to its high concentration.


----------

